# Best place to buy silver to preserve wealth?



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking for regular silver and a little bit of junk silver, guys got any recommendations?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

APMEX is probably one of the most recognized for bars and such.

Northwest territory mint may be the cheapest but you'll wait a couple months before you get it.

Gainesville Coin has very good prices and quick order.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The only silver I would buy is junk silver. This is where I got mine:

http://www.providentmetals.com/

If I remember right I got it for 6% over the spot price. That included shipping and the credit card surcharge.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I buy from a number of different sources, depending on what I'm buying and where I can get the better price at that moment. Apmex, MintProducts.com, Quality Silver Bullion, and Monarch Precious Metals are my main online sources for bullion and junk silver, but I have been buying long enough to be comfortable to buy at flea markets, yard sales, and on eBay. With so many people buying these days it's harder to find good deals on eBay, but it can be done with a little patience and knowledge.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I've purchased from Provident Metals and got a very good deal. If you send in a check to avoid the credit card surcharge, be sure you are a *very* patient person. They ain't kidding when they say they are going to hold your order for "at least" 10 days even if the check has cleared.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Not sure where you are located but you may want to do a search in your area. I have a bullion dealer in my area who sells much cheaper than all these online stores I usually pay 3 or 4% over spot. AND I can go in, chat about my needs, and buy my gold/silver/etc. cash and carry NO RECORDS.


----------



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

Craigslist is a great place to "shop". Just be careful where and how you meet to make the exchange. I meet in a busy, safe, non-typical setting. Starbucks. Lobby of bank buildings, etc. Know the current silver spot price, know what you're looking at and good luck. -OdieB


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of fake silver coming from China now. Be careful on Craigslist. Bout the only sure way is to weigh it. Amazing how identical they look...silver dollars.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Find your local coin dealer, and pay cash. 
Only buy online with a credit card if you have no other choice.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, think I am going to my bullion guy, see what he has. He might have leads on some junk silver if he doesn't carry it.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Unfortunately around here there are no bullion dealers. We have a few pawn shops that some times have silver come in, but it's not often. There are a few coin dealers in the larger towns, which average around 6o miles away, but they are mighty proud of their silver and they charge accordingly. So unless I want to drive to the nearest large city, about 250 miles round trip, it's online buying (which I have been doing for the last twenty years). Yes, there's a digital trail when buying online, but I don't feel that my little pile is going to attract much interest or attention.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I go to the local coin dealers and buy one ounce rounds. One place is $1.50 over current spot the other is $2.00. No shipping no names.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

OdieB said:


> Craigslist is a great place to "shop". Just be careful where and how you meet to make the exchange. I meet in a busy, safe, non-typical setting. Starbucks. Lobby of bank buildings, etc. Know the current silver spot price, know what you're looking at and good luck. -OdieB


BE careful with any unknown source of precious metals, even if they are honest, there is a lot of fake and adulterated stuff going around according to my dealer.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

fedorthedog said:


> I go to the local coin dealers and buy one ounce rounds. One place is $1.50 over current spot the other is $2.00. No shipping no names.


I only deal (for anything) with people who share my motto:

*If the CASH is there, I do NOT care!*


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I will have to pick up a few low denomination Krugerrand to my bank lockbox. Thanks for the links!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Monex or Blanchard are reputable dealers. They will send your silver or gold via registered insured mail.


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I will have to pick up a few low denomination Krugerrand to my bank lockbox. Thanks for the links!


If your bank closes, so does your lockbox and forget about FDIC.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I will have to pick up a few low denomination Krugerrand to my bank lockbox. Thanks for the links!


I'd store my low denomination Krugerrands inside the sleeves of my LP records. I have about 200 in my basement.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Just in case, I would make sure that my pm's get lost in a horrible boating accident and let it be widely known. Just sayin.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Gainesville Coins has my vote. There are many other reputable companies, but I have had the best experience with Gainesville. I would also look to local dealers for the chance to buy lower than you would at the big retailers. Make sure
To do your due-diligence, and learn about the coin you are buying. 

People like junk silver, but I recommend U.S. rounds.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Zonation said:


> Gainesville Coins has my vote. There are many other reputable companies, but I have had the best experience with Gainesville. I would also look to local dealers for the chance to buy lower than you would at the big retailers. Make sure
> To do your due-diligence, and learn about the coin you are buying.
> 
> People like junk silver, but I recommend U.S. rounds.


Although I have not had any dealings with them, I too have heard good things about Gainesville Coins.

As for the junk silver/silver eagle question... each has it's place and it depends on the reason one is putting back PM's.

If for barter, 90% junk silver makes more sense as smaller sizes allow for purchasing smaller items (you don't want to trade a one ounce round for something, and have to take a bunch of non-silver in return).

If one is trying to preserve wealth through a financial/currency crisis, then one .999 ounce, (and sometimes larger units) amounts take up less storage area. I would recommend some combination of the two.

Just MHO.


----------

